# WOC drug store or high end foundation



## makeupwithme (Apr 30, 2014)

Hello!  I am Cappuccino in Revlon nearly naked foundation and I'm NW45 in MAC studio fix. I absolutely love Revlon in cappuccino but hate MAC it makes me look ashy. What color foundation drug store or high end would you say would be a good match for me if I'm NW45 in MAC? I'm asking because I want to try new foundations.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 30, 2014)

makeupwithme said:


> Hello! I am Cappuccino in Revlon nearly naked foundation and I'm NW45 in MAC studio fix. I absolutely love Revlon in cappuccino but hate MAC it makes me look ashy. What color foundation drug store or high end would you say would be a good match for me if I'm NW45 in MAC? I'm asking because I want to try new foundations.







  I understand your conundrum and feel your pain, having wasted so much money over the
years on foundation that was totally wrong for me.  Specktra has helped so much with this.  Read through  the threads and find your 'skin-twin'----a person who shares your coloring & skin type, etc., is as good a place to start as any.  Here's one but there are a ton.  Just do a search in the search box at the top of the page.  Good luck!!!

                                 http://www.specktra.net/t/62931/foundation-equivalencies/360


----------



## Dominique33 (May 1, 2014)

Have you tried Iman makeup ? I am NW 20 so I am not an expert  but I am thinking of Iman for you.


----------



## sagehen (May 1, 2014)

Welcome - tell us more about what you need - do you like full coverage? Is your skin oily, dry, combo? Do you use Studio Fix fluid or powder?


----------



## makeupwithme (May 1, 2014)

I like full coverage my skin is combination.  I'm just starting to wear makeup and I use fluid not powder. Thank you for responding.


----------



## makeupwithme (May 1, 2014)

I haven't tried Iman but I'll definitely look into it.


----------



## sagehen (May 4, 2014)

Sorry for the slow response, but have you tried:  Revlon Colorstay in Cappucino (very full coverage) Estee Lauder Double Wear (start with 5N2 and 6N1 maybe?)  and here are your results from plugging in NW45 Studio Fix Fluid  to findation.com http://findation.com/searches/654623


----------



## makeupwithme (May 5, 2014)

That helped a lot!! Thanks


----------



## sagehen (May 5, 2014)

I am glad it helped - happy playing! Just be aware that findation is only a starting place - it is mostly reliable, but there are some crazy outliers that show up in the results (for example, you would not be Rich Caramel in Black Opal foundations - you would be Beautiful Bronze or Hazelnut).


----------



## Mizzj (May 15, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm trying find drug store foundation I have oily skin I was wearing  NC50  Mac studio fix I I hate I can't wear it broke me out very bad so are the followings my color:revlon color stay in Carmel,black opal in beautiful bronze,hazelnut. Thank you ladies I really need help!also I'm new here can anyone tell me how to put my profile pic thxs


----------



## YLQ (Jun 16, 2015)

Mizzj said:


> Hi everyone I'm trying find drug store foundation I have oily skin I was wearing NC50 Mac studio fix I I hate I can't wear it broke me out very bad so are the followings my color:revlon color stay in Carmel,black opal in beautiful bronze,hazelnut. Thank you ladies I really need help!also I'm new here can anyone tell me how to put my profile pic thxs


Hi there! Drugstore brands have really stepped their game up recently. Depending on the coverage and finish you want, one of these might be what you're looking for.

  Cover Girl Queen All Day Flawless
  Cover Girl Ready, Set, Gorgeous
  Kiss New York Aqua Beauty Balm* 
  L'Oreal Infallible Pro Matte
  Maybelline Fit Me Matte + Poreless

***This is a straight up medium+ coverage foundation trying to ride that BB bandwagon. Kiss NY ain't slick. lol


----------

